# Ride Recommendations Near Sausalito



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

My wife and I will be visiting Sausalito, driving from Lake Tahoe, staying overnight on May 10, 11 and in Santa Rosa the night of May12th. We are looking for 30-50 mile rides in the area that do not require much driving. Hills are not a problem and we would consider group tides, too. So, help us out with your best ride recommendations. Also LBS recommendations, just in case.


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

For an LBS, check out Bicycle Odyssey on Bridgeway, For rides, the first one would be the Marin Headlands loop. Take the main drag (again, Bridgeway) south towards SF, up towards the GG Bridge, then past the bridge on the west side and then up, up, up, down, down, down, and wow, wow, wow !!!  Coming out you can climb up McCollough and back towards the GG Bridge (or do a repeat of the loop up Conzelman :thumbsup: ) or go straight which take you through a one way tunnel that's several hundred yeards long. :blush2: 
The Next GREAT loop would be to make your way over to Stinson Beach via Panoramic Hwy accessed via the bike path to Miller/Montford/Molino/Edgewood (Mill Valley), From Stinson take Hwy 1 North a couple of miles then turn right up Bolinas Faifax road. This is usually unmarked, but is opposite the left turn towards Bolinas (also, often unmarked  ). Climb Bo-Fax to the top and veer Right onto Ridgecrest. Follow Ridgecrest all the way to the top of Mt. Tam. On your way back down turn left on Pan Toll and then left again on Panoramic and you can Make your way back to Sausalito. You can also return to Sausalito via Muir Woods/Beach/hwy 1, but it's a bit hectic on Hwy 1 compared to what you just rode. Again, this is a GREAT loop.....:thumbsup:


----------



## The Don (Feb 6, 2004)

check out some of the rides here: http://www.velogirls.com/resources/routes.php#north


----------



## numbnutz (Mar 14, 2005)

Firstly, to get a lay of the land, take a look at this great map:
http://www.marinbike.org/Map/SideA.pdf

You can also buy it here, or in all the LBSs. http://www.marinbike.org/Map/Index.shtml

I live in the area and my favorite ride in that mile range is the Alpine Dam - Ridgecrest route. Here's the directions, but check out the map to make sense of some of this:

Take the bike path north from bridgeway in sausalito. 
Follow it to its terminus in Mill Valley.
Jog left one block on E. Blithdale and turn right on Camino Alto
Climb over Camino Alto, descend into Corte Madera.
Go straight at light onto Magnolia.
Follow a string of different streets to Fairfax, roughly as follows (if you get lost, look for the constant stream of cyclists on this route and grab a wheel):
- Magnolia
- Bear left at "Y" onto College (at Woodlands Market)
- Kent/Poplar
- Jog left in Ross one block onto Shady Lane
- Jog right one block onto San Anselmo
- follow marked bike route on side streets into Fairfax

Turn left at Bolinas Fairfax Road
Start Climbing!!
Descend to Alpine Dam through a series of rollers and twists.
From Dam, more climbing through beautiful redwoods on a fabulous road with very few cars
At top, turn left onto Ridgecrest, a series of 7-ish short climbs gaining another 500'. Enjoy the views to Pt. Reyes as your legs start to ache.
Turn right at Pantoll. Screaming descent with insane views down the coast and over SF
Turn left at Panoramic. More cars on this stretch, so take the lane when you need it
At "four corners", turn hard left onto Sequoia Valley.
Descend into Mill Valley 
Cross Miller Ave and cut through the neighborhood to Blithedale.
Take Blithdale a few blocks back to the bike path
Bike path south to the dockside bar of your choice for well earned beers.


----------

